# Black car - best glaze/scrtahc hiding product?



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

So Ive obtained a blakc car, and its got micro scraches fromt he claybar and ultimate compound. the claybar alone took 3 hoursso
Im knackered atm, and its just a daily so what would be good to fill the swirls for black cars?

Spotted dodo do a new product that fills, be good to hear feedback, so far ultimate polish is a fave

What about (shock) the black dye waxes from tcut etc., ould that just cover it up nicely?

like i say no show car.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Poorboys Blackhole was always a favorite of mine on a black car.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

CarPro Essence here:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

To hide very minor swirls quickly and effectively Meg NXT 2.0


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

66Rob said:


> To hide very minor swirls quickly and effectively Meg NXT 2.0


Yes, still on of the best if you are looking for a sealant :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Soft99 Scratch Clear.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Have you used the above?

I have amigo which is probably the nicest I've used.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've tried all sorts. Found Prima Amigo much nicer than PB Blackhole. Britemax Blackmax is pretty good too. 

The Glare system is by the far the best I've used for a semi permanent filler with a glass like finish, but it's a bit of an effort as is best by machine. 

For the simple ease of apply, wipe, buff and sctraches gone, Soft99 scratch clear is incredible.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

What's the durability like. I assume a wash or two at best?


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A Glaze may work, plenty about, or an AIO like Black fire recommended by [email protected]

Prep is key as all my cars were black at one time, black is a career...

On a daily driver you have to be realistic in just how clean you can keep it on a regular basis.
3 Black cars..

John Tht.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Imprezaworks said:


> What's the durability like. I assume a wash or two at best?


I can't really comment on durability, my black car is a garage queen most of the time so everything last for months :lol:

But it is wax so should last a fair while.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Hope this link works.
I used Soft 99 Scratch Clear Wax by hand for about 5 mins on a friend's door.
Whole side scraped along bushes making a right mess.
The neighboring door was left untouched.


__
https://flic.kr/p/25ewXtH


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

So i have super soft paint... dark dark blue so suffer similar issues so i have found a two step process works.

First step Bilt Hamber cleanser polish, this is a very good hand polish with some very long lasting fillers, its not the strongest filler but it is good and it last and provides an amazing base. Now if your happy you can wax/sealant on top and go and it wont really effect the longevity in my experience(Been using it for years and tried with bare paint vs it and haven't found any longevity impact at all on paste/liquid waxes).

But it will happily take a glaze of your choice on top(I use CG blacklight then a paste wax).


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

BH Auto Balm FTW


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Has anyone asked if this will be done by hand or machine?

Firstly I would rate Carpro essence at #1 by machine. Excellent stuff

Secondly I would highly advise Bilt Hamber cleanser polish by hand.

I used to love Prima Amigo but thought this had abrasives inside it? Similar to Britemax Black max which is known to be a finishing polish?


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

As a finisher on my black golf. Sigma by garage therapy. Amazing.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

The Black Max is good on machine and very easy. Half back wing done below










BH Cleanser Polish is decent.

The Soft 99 will give you protection and fill some marks in one step if you want ease. Haven't used it personally tho


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

For a glaze like product I like auto finesse tripple, really easy to use,cleans and darkens the paint, fills a bit too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

http://imgur.com/nOHANJ2


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Shiny said:


> I've tried all sorts. Found Prima Amigo much nicer than PB Blackhole. Britemax Blackmax is pretty good too.
> 
> The Glare system is by the far the best I've used for a semi permanent filler with a glass like finish, but it's a bit of an effort as is best by machine.
> 
> For the simple ease of apply, wipe, buff and sctraches gone, Soft99 scratch clear is incredible.


Funny enough I'm the opposite. I preferred Blackhole over Prima Amigo. Both excellent products that I would use again. I just found Blackhole to give a slightly better finish. Both were excellent products though!

I'm surprised SRP hasn't had more of a mention to be honest. I know people look down on AG products a little.. but for what it is, it's pretty decent and my go to product when I'm giving a friend or family members car a clean and can't be bothered doing any sort of correction.


----------

